# Where is the date code on Canon Lenses?



## USM IS (Apr 28, 2010)

I hear people refer to UU UA UV date code. I see nothing like this on box or lens. How do they know this?......Mike


----------



## tsaraleksi (Apr 29, 2010)

The date code should be printed on the back of the lens near the rear element, written in white on the black plastic part. 

It's worth noting that not all lenses have the date code on them, but I don't know off the top of my head which do and which do not.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 29, 2010)

As a matter of interest, why would you even want to know this?


----------



## tsaraleksi (May 1, 2010)

Idle curiosity I suppose. It can be useful when buying a used lens that has been on the market for a long time-- for example, a used 85 1.2 mk I could be 20 years old, or 5.


----------



## Garbz (May 2, 2010)

Yes but does manufacturing date correlate to use of the lens? The lens may be 20 years old, yet in a new condition if it's been laying on the shelf in some photography store 

I would rather go by the date on a receipt if I was worried.


----------



## table1349 (May 2, 2010)

Garbz said:


> Yes but does manufacturing date correlate to use of the lens? The lens may be 20 years old, yet in a new condition if it's been laying on the shelf in some photography store
> 
> I would rather go by the date on a receipt if I was worried.



It matters more to a lot of people who are buying on-line from a forum seller than it does to someone like me who buys after seeing and trying the glass.  It's the old idea that newer is better.


----------



## USM IS (May 3, 2010)

It will help identify a Mark I from a Mark II version.........I have thought of selling a couple and know someone will ask, so I want to know.....Mike


----------

